# Game 57: Heat @ Hawks (2/27/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, February 27th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Jamario Moon
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
James Jones
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chance to get only a .5 game behind them for the 4th spot.

Bibby was sick and missed their game on Wednesday and Josh Smith missed that game for family reasons. I'm guessing both should be back for this game.

Seems like James Jones will be back for this game going by yesterday's practice report.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just a heads up for those that care, D-Wade will be in the TNT studio tonight for the 1st game between the Cavs and Rockets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We smashed the Hawks last time at the AAA...but it could be a different story away from home.

As long as we can close out on the three point shooters (Bibby, Johnson, Williams, Murray) we should take this. Having JO will help in this game. 

Im undecided on whether matching up against Smith/Horford is good or bad for Beasley. But we shall see.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta hasn't played good basketball in weeks. They have lost four of their last five and that one won was a close win against the worst team in the league. They are on a pretty bad skid. I think Miami wins this.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think JO will have a good game here...I would expect our matchups to be Haslem on Marvin, and Diawara/Moon on JSmooth. I don't really think that Udonis is a great choice to guard Smith.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We can't let Horford beast out there like I think he did last time.

Lets Go Heat. :cheers:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We can't afford to slip up here. This puts us .5 away from 4th, and with Atlanta playing like they are, we could get into 4th in the next couple of games. We just need to stop them from shooting, and we should take this, I expect JO to have a good game, he is bigger than Horford, so I hope he uses that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Huge game, and with possible future playoff implications. It should be interesting to see how we match up against them now. I expect a lot of Moon, and maybe a Dorell sighting, to counter their athleticism.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think the Dorell sighting is wishful thinking. I hope he gets a chance, but he's running out of time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> Just a heads up for those that care, D-Wade will be in the TNT studio tonight for the 1st game between the Cavs and Rockets.


Here's tonight's halftime show with Wade.

They got on him pretty good about his all star attire 

Also funny to see Ernie, Kenny and Charles wearing the Band-Wade's


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Beast said:


> We can't afford to slip up here. This puts us .5 away from 4th, and with Atlanta playing like they are, we could get into 4th in the next couple of games. We just need to stop them from shooting, and we should take this, I expect JO to have a good game, he is bigger than Horford, so I hope he uses that.


13 of Atlanta's next 17 games are at home, where they play much better and could pad their record a little. Miami needs to win this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, JO has a headband on


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

echo that face. Guess he got Riley a stripper for no reason.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, JO has a headband on


Thats some crazy ****!

I wonder if hes the only one allowed to wear one?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ Hypocracy!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, thats the worst call I think i've ever seen.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

JO already has 6 boards.

Its good to see him active!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a bs call...seriously....he slipped and fell...

anyone got a good link?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I been noticing JO lost some of the explosion cause of his knee. He's been strugglin a bit finishing at the rim in traffic.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, thats the worst call I think i've ever seen.


And of course, they put it on Mario, even when he was 3 ft. away from the damn guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on 'khouba, make an open ****ing shot!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and JO have missed a couple of point blank shots already, and 'khouba has missed open shots as well. So we're getting good looks, just not hitting them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Beasley


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn Haslem is getting eaten up inside on offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Beasley for the and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sensing a 30 minute game for Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, bad foul by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad turnover by Mario. His 3rd of the 1st quarter.

19-15 Hawks after 1

Very ugly game. Both teams are sticking it up on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any good streams?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, whose inactive tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Also, whose inactive tonight?


Dorell and Blount


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-17 Atlanta

Just awful offense so far


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Al Horford is ****** us up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, another miss right at the rim for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO 2 Moon for the dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 2 UD for the layup.

Timeout Atlanta

Great run by Miami to cut the lead to 1


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol the Heat want to win so bad they will let JO wear headbands now so he can have his special powers

awesome


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow, Jason Jackson looks like a moron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

36-32 Atlanta at the half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So I guess there's no decent streams. Bummer.

Real surprised the Heat caved on the no headband rule. 

Beasley needs more mins in this game, he was producing.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Beasley only playing 8min in the 1st half isnt going to get us a W tonight!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, UD looks not so good out there. He should consider resting that back. There were a couple rebounds he normally probably would've gotten that the Hawks got. The Hawks are way out-hustling us right now, and we can't stop them enough to make up for it.

I really hate Diawarra's game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats to Wade on becoming the Heat's all-time leader in steals :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we're missing way too many layups tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pathetic.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're down 10 again.

Maybe we can bring in Beasley now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara and UD need to get the hell out right now.

Mario as well. He isnt doing anything again tonight.

Wade 
DQ
Moon
Beasley 
JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets insert Quinn..thatll help...what the hell Spo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Johnson didnt even have control of that ball yet still hit that 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's 0-9 from 3 for Miami..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horford is still killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-10 from 3...

Sick block by Wade


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Is Beasley even going to play in the 3rd?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

No one even trying to get a rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Beasley's about to check in.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^he was at the scorers table, before the block..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> ^Beasley's about to check in.


With under 5min to play in the qtr...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

finally a 3 falls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

He needed that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why have DQ and not Moon on Joe Johnson?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-53 Hawks after 3

That 3 would've been huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horford is having a huge game. 19 and 17 through just 3 quarters.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What the hell!? I hate this (Hawks) team. Too inconsistent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333

Mario's got to get better at finishing around the basket. I have no idea how you become better at that but he has to find a way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with back to back baskets.

And now we just cant stop them.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ATLien said:


> What the hell!? I hate this (Hawks) team. Too inconsistent.


:clap2: One of the few times somebody is mad that their team is winning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the and1. His 3rd straight basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley biggin in the 4th. Again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice crab dribble by Beasley on that last basket


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This is the Bease i like! Mixing it up, not just all jumpers, being tough, taking the bumps like on the last score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, JO has missed so many layups.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heat nation getting their anti-Spo blogs and posts ready for the eventual Haslem4Beasley in about 3 more minutes


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> Heat nation getting their anti-Spo blogs and posts ready for the eventual Haslem4Beasley in about 3 more minutes


Preach!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ is chuckin up junk.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, JO has missed so many layups.


It's gotta be the knee. He seems to lack the lift and explosion deep in the paint. 

Maybe as the knee back to full strength, he'll hit those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ hits a couple of those 3's and this is a whole different game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go DQ


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

that stop could be big, we gotta execute on O now!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We are playing so terrible, we're lucky that we still have a chance.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

phantom call there


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

He kinda stretched that screen out with one leg, I'm sure thats what they called, still a ***** foul tho.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> It's gotta be the knee. He seems to lack the lift and explosion deep in the paint.
> 
> Maybe as the knee back to full strength, he'll hit those.


You'd think with two days off that he'd have better lift tonight.

If he's like this tonight, what will he be like tomorrow?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike always flinches at the last second before taking the charge.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ he's probably never taken one til this year lol. for real tho.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man, how many stupid fouls have Chalmers/Cook committed at the end of games?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We still have a shot in this game, but it doesnt feel like we do. If that makes any sense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Man, how many stupid fouls have Chalmers/Cook committed at the end of games?


Mario especially.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley scores again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That foul will probably do it, unfortunately.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Spo might want to rethink not playing Beasley in 4th quarters!

Too bad we did everything possible to give this game away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Will Mario ever break out of this slump?

Mike's been unstoppable in this quarter.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

So can we stop starting Diawara, pretty please?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Al Horford ****ed us up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 91-83

If the standings stay as they are, this is gonna be one very ugly playoff series. All 3 Heat/Hawks game have been terrible games to watch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

3-12 from 3 tonight for DQ with a few bad shots mixed in. I think he has to get a little smarter with his shots sometimes, him and Wade have a similar tendency to rush the 3 as soon as they get a decent look and the team is down a few points. Someone has to drill it in their heads that a 3 is not the only way of coming back.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not worried for a miami heat / hawks playoff... it could be a LOT worse


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What is the answer though? Do we bench Chalmers and bring in Cook as a starter?

Do we bench UD and start Beasley?

Do we bench Diawara and start Jones or Moon?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I was impressed with Michael Beasley tonight. 

I don't know if he passed up a shot all game, but a bunch of 'em went in!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Interestingly, Spo decided to take out JO this time for Haslem. In my opinion JO is a better fit next to Beasley to close out the game, even if he was Marioning some of those layups tonight.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Will Mario ever break out of this slump?
> 
> Mike's been unstoppable in this quarter.


Altho I might be very bias. In all fairness to Mario besides the "shooting" slump, he hasnt been able to do much, as the past few games w/ this one as the exception, he rarely was bringin the ball up as Wade did most if not all of the handlin, and the foul trouble as well. That magic game he literally just stood at the arc, and he doesnt get the ball as much now cause he's off. 

He did have a similar slump earlier in the season, so I believe he can shake it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> I'm not worried for a miami heat / hawks playoff... it could be a LOT worse


Yup, but its still gonna be tough to watch those games considering how bad both teams have played offensively against each other.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We lost, but who cares? Udonis Haslem got a double double. What a warrior. This was an intangible victory in my book.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> What is the answer though? Do we bench Chalmers and bring in Cook as a starter?
> 
> Do we bench UD and start Beasley?
> 
> Do we bench Diawara and start Jones or Moon?


Well for one you can give Beasely 30 mins and see what happens, you don't have to start him, and keep mixing and matching w/ him and the other big, so they all get good burn. Also making him the focal point of the 2nd team is a must, it would give that squad a sense of direction, and put the ball in the hands of our best scorer when Wade is out. He should get a touch most of trips, if not all, the trips down court, when Wade AND JO are out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Does any other team in the NBA routinely start a player and then play him less than 15 minutes? First Joel, now Diawara. Some of the **** involving our rotations has been embarrassing this year. Even if all the SF are bad just pick one and stick with him, leave the competition to practice and stop holding in-game tryouts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> Altho I might be very bias. In all fairness to Mario besides the "shooting" slump, he hasnt been able to do much, as the past few games w/ this one as the exception, he rarely was bringin the ball up as Wade did most if not all of the handlin, and the foul trouble as well. That magic game he literally just stood at the arc, and he doesnt get the ball as much now cause he's off.
> 
> He did have a similar slump earlier in the season, so I believe he can shake it.


Since the game after his double double he's been off. And since that time, PG's have been lighting us up and Quinn cant take all the blame on that. 

Maybe its just the foul trouble getting to his head but whatever it is, hopefully he breaks out of it soon.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Does any other team in the NBA routinely start a player and then play him less than 15 minutes? First Joel, now Diawara. Some of the **** involving our rotations has been embarrassing this year. Even if all the SF are bad just pick one and stick with him, leave the competition to practice and stop holding in-game tryouts.


Diawara is 2nd in the league in intangibles per minute. Your puny box score doesn't show that.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

So according to Spo, a Heat player could rock the headband, if he had the guts to go to Pat and ask... and JO did apparently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tomorrow's game is a must win with Cleveland and Phoenix coming up right after.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> What is the answer though? Do we bench Chalmers and bring in Cook as a starter?
> 
> Do we bench UD and start Beasley?
> 
> Do we bench Diawara and start Jones or Moon?


Here's one easy solution. An earlier sub pattern. Dont wait until the 3-4 minute mark in the 1st quarter to sub in Beasley and DQ or Moon. 

Sometimes we go even longer with the starting 5 in the 3rd quarter too.

If it aint working in the 1st 5 or 6 minutes, most of the time it isnt gonna change a minute or 2 later.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Here's one easy solution. An earlier sub pattern. Dont wait until the 3-4 minute mark in the 1st quarter to sub in Beasley and DQ or Moon.
> 
> Sometimes we go even longer with the starting 5 in the 3rd quarter too.
> 
> If it aint working in the 1st 5 or 6 minutes, most of the time it isnt gonna change a minute or 2 later.


Not to mention the fact that if the starters know they won't be pulled until 10 minutes into the game then there's no incentive to play well. They come out lazy. If substitutions came 5 or 6 minutes in then they would play better.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

DemonaL said:


> I'm not worried for a miami heat / hawks playoff... it could be a LOT worse


 I agree, it could be the Celtics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Im sure Adam will love this quote 


> *Power forward Udonis Haslem, a co-captain along with Wade, said the captains should have had the team's younger players better prepared for such a significant game.*
> 
> "We've got a young group and we've got to be responsible," Haslem said. "Tonight, we didn't do our job."


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Wade3 said:


> Im sure Adam will love this quote


must be a dig on cook... because, if 23 in 25min isn't good enough for b-easy they need to move him over the summer to clear more minutes for jor-el, 'kouba and magliore (with their intangibles)


----------

